# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đồng Hồ Cát...

## chuyenxemay

*Chào các bạn , mình có 1 câu đố rất vui , nhưng rất dễ bị điên ... Từ từ nha...*

Có 1 cái đồng hồ Cát 7 phút và 11 phút ... Làm cách nào tính dc thời gian luộc quả trứng mất 15 phút . .. Không chịu đền tiền mua thuốc đâu nghe :d:innocent:

----------


## chongthamhp

16 công bố đáp án nha ....(30 kí tự )

----------


## love2806

Cho 2 đồng hồ cát chảy cùng lúc đến lúc đồng hồ cát 7' chảy hết thì đồng hồ kia còn 4' và ta cho đồng hồ cát 11' chảy + thêm đồng hồng cát kia 4' chảy nữa là 15' đúng ko nà. (11+4=15)
Suy nghĩ cũng ko tới 3 phút hehehehe... nếu đúng thì thank cái nha.

----------


## Tran Thuan

Bạn nói khó hiểu quá ... Bạn nhớ rằng chúng ta chỉ xác định dc thời gian chính xác khi cho cái đồng hồ đó chảy hết cát chứ không thể cho chạy nữa chừng dc ... Và ta chỉ có 1 cái 7' và 1 cái 11' thôi ...

Nếu ý bạn không phải dzay thì bạn nói rõ hơn y ... Thật tình mình hiểu bạn nói ... nhưng ý bạn thì mình chưa hiểu .

*Chú ý nè . Khi bạn lật cái đồng hồ cát là lúc bạn bắt đầu luộc trứng đó... chứ không phải cho Đồng Hồ chạy rồi 1 thời gian sau mới bắt cái nồi lên vậy ai đố làm gì , dể quá rùi ...*

----------


## ketoanbacviet79

Hôm nay 14 nghe ...... (đừng cho mình ăn thẻ ) ... Gợi ý chút nè : Cho 2 cái đồng hồ chạy cùng 1 lúc ... Và cũng chính lúc đó nồi luộc bắt đầu ...

----------


## anhdgc

DinhBas đáp rất chính xác rồi mà:
- Cho cả 2 cùng chảy.
- Vừa hết đồng hồ 7 phút. Lật ngược cái 11 phút và nấu lúc này.
- Sau 4 phút đồng hồ 11 phút chảy hết lật lại, hết đồng hồ thì 15p.

----------


## hovafa

Bạn ra đề nói là cho 2 đồng hồ chảy cùng lúc và cùng lúc luộc mà.

----------


## banhmysaigon

> *binhnguyenLQD-kg*[/URL]",36450]DinhBas đáp rất chính xác rồi mà:
> - Cho cả 2 cùng chảy.
> - Vừa hết đồng hồ 7 phút. Lật ngược cái 11 phút và nấu lúc này.
> - Sau 4 phút đồng hồ 11 phút chảy hết lật lại, hết đồng hồ thì 15p.


 Bạn nói vậy là đúng nhưng đúng theo cách của bạn . Bạn không thấy mình nói là lúc lật đồng hồ thì lúc đó là luộc mà .... Đâu có luộc giữa chừng như vậy dc...

Hôm nay là 15 nghe . Đúng 19h45 , mình sẽ công bố đáp án ....

----------


## seolopmam

Câu hỏi hay quá! Cho tam gia trả lời cái nào:
1. Cho 2 đồng hồ cùng chảy
2. Khi đồng hồ 7' hết thì lật ngược lại.
3. Khi đồng hồ 11' hết thì lật ngược lại cái 7'
4. Khi đồng hồ 7' chạy hết thì đúng 15'

(11' của đồng hồ 11' + 4' của đồng hồ 7' = 15') [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## nam123

Đúng rồi ... thật chính xác , thưởng cho Admin 1 cái Thanks ....

----------


## tuananh22794

> Câu hỏi hay quá! Cho tam gia trả lời cái nào:
> 1. Cho 2 đồng hồ cùng chảy
> 2. Khi đồng hồ 7' hết thì lật ngược lại.
> 3. Khi đồng hồ 11' hết thì lật ngược lại cái 7'
> 4. Khi đồng hồ 7' chạy hết thì đúng 15'
> 
> (11' của đồng hồ 11' + 4' của đồng hồ 7' = 15')


wá đúng sập tiệm ? thanks admin.

----------


## duthu94

hay thế nhờ!!!hihihihihihihihihihi

----------


## danghoaqt

đơn giản thía này nhé!
-cho 2 đồng hồ chảy 1 lúc đến khi đồng hồ 7' chảy hết cho nồi lên (đồng hồ 11' chỉ còn 4')
- Khi đồng hồ 11' chảy hết thì lật nó lại nếu chảy hết thì lấy nồi xuống trứng đã chín (4' + 11' =15')
- Xơi tái nó thôi

----------


## sealdangerous

> đơn giản thía này nhé!
> -cho 2 đồng hồ chảy 1 lúc đến khi đồng hồ 7' chảy hết cho nồi lên (đồng hồ 11' chỉ còn 4')
> - Khi đồng hồ 11' chảy hết thì lật nó lại nếu chảy hết thì lấy nồi xuống trứng đã chín (4' + 11' =15')
> - Xơi tái nó thôi


Topic đã close từ lâu rồi nhưng câu trả lời của bạn cũng sai bét [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## vietbac26391

tui thấy người trả lời đầu tiên đã trả lời đúng rồi mà!!?
mấy người trả lời sau toàntthheeo ý đó mà nói rõ thêm thôi!
ra câu đố gì mà người ta trả lời rồi cứ hỏi lại>>pó tay!!!!

----------


## sevenup024

Biết là topic đã đóng nhưng tui muốn tham gia thêm vì tui thấy cách giải của bạn Dingbas:
- cho 2 đồng hồ chảy 1 lúc đến khi đồng hồ 7' chảy hết cho nồi lên (đồng hồ 11' chỉ còn 4')
- Khi đồng hồ 11' chảy hết thì lật ngược lại đến khi chảy hết thì lấy nồi xuống trứng đã chín (4' + 11' =15')
cũng là một cách giải đúng chứ không sai đâu.

----------


## seodienlanh

không biết câu trả lời không nói,mới biết thì...điên,ngẫm nghĩ mấy câu trả lời sau->đã giác nghộ.
câu hỏi hay bình thường nhưng câu trả lời hay tuyệt vời

----------


## toiyeucota1992

cho 2 cái chạy cùng lúc.khi cái 7 phút chảy hết thì bắt đầu nấu,đến khi cái 11 phút chảy hết thì lật cái 11 phút lại.khi cái 11 phút chảy hết la đúng 15 phút. kekeke chuyện nhỏ như con thỏ  http://www.google.com.vn/imglanding...7&tbnw=132&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429  ,r:4,s:0
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------

----------


## hongkhanh

cho 2 cái cùng chảy, khi cái 7p hết, thì bắt đầu luộc, đơi khi cái 11p chảy hết thì lật lại, đợi đến khi cái 11p kia(sau khi lật) chảy hết nữa thì đã đc 15p???
đơn giản vậy mà

----------


## meolamdep

theo mình bạn BinhQuyen trả lời thế là hợp lý nhất rùi
miên sao cho đủ 15p la ok mà

----------

